# Does nVidia 6629 require XOrg?

## VinzC

Hi.

I've got a strange behavior with emerge today after I had sync'ed my sytem. First I had put the following in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86
```

Then I sync'ed and ran emerge -uD world. nVidia 6629 was in the update list as many other things. The merge process ended unexpectedly after it did some stuff with the driver. I ran the emerge command again and I could read:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629 failed.
> 
> !!! Function pkg_setup, line 48, Exitcode 0.
> 
> !!! Support for x11-base/xfree is deprecated. Upgrade to x11-base/xorg-x11.

 

Are new nVidia drivers dependant on XOrg and cannot be run with XFree86?

I have XFree86: should I really upgrade?

I have a GeForceFX 5200; are nVidia 6629 really needed/usefull?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## ep98

sooner or later we everyone have to switch to Xorg-X11 (I saw this line somewhere in this forums), Xorg is better, better compatibility, speed, and better support, during the "great" license change in XFree86 no one of the existing Linux distributions maintain a Xfree copy in their releases, except Gentoo (for compatibility) and Debian (for stability (in the dependecies tree)) it's better to u to switch to Xorg

----------

## John5788

i agree, just switch to XOrg right now. its not that difficult

----------

## moocha

Er, if it had occurred to you to simply look at the ebuild, you'd have seen this:

```
pkg_setup() {

        # This isn't necessary, true. But its about time people got the idea.

        if has_version "x11-base/xfree"

        then

                die "Support for x11-base/xfree is deprecated. Upgrade to x11-base/xorg-x11."

        fi

```

Look at the comment (the line with the # in it)  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

LOL...

Now is migrating XFree to X.Org an issue or is it enough to unmerge XFree and emerge Xorg? (I guess the answer is "no")

----------

## cyfred

As I said in this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247704 thread if you have a plausible reason for xfree to be supported in the unstable keyworded ebuild (since xfree is stable keyworded), send me an email -- I havent had any yet, nor can I think of a reason myself   :Wink: 

As to migrating up to xorg, generally speaking, it should be easy as umerge xfree, merge xorg, generally speaking that is -- However if you havent done anything majorly different with your system that should apply. (Theres probably a few deps in the road aswell however).

----------

## VinzC

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Switch_from_XFree_to_Xorg...

Is it *that* simple? Happy Linuxing   :Cool: 

----------

## rex123

Also see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248877

----------

## the lone crouton

I thought gentoo was about choice, not coercion. 

I'll switch from xfree to xorg when I choose to do so, not when some ebuilder tells me I have to for his own reasons when there is by admission in his own ebuild no strictly necessary reason to do so.

----------

## moocha

You're free to take this up with NVidia any time you like. Well, assuming you even bothered to look up their stance on XFree86 vs. X.Org.

And you're right, it's about choice. You can always choose to edit that ebuild.

Jeez, some people...

----------

## cyfred

OK there seems to be a few people that really dislike this idea... that plays on my concious (a tiny bit), what I would truly like to see is something like ebuild overlay polymorphism (or whatever its called) so that people that dont like the decision can simply overwrite the check_xfree method, to do squat.

Yes I know check_xfree doesnt exist in your tree right now, however im changing the ebuild to have it right now.

EDIT : xfree will now only result in an error being spat out (not dieing), wait for the rsync to get through naturally.

----------

## RVP

 *cyfred wrote:*   

> OK there seems to be a few people that really dislike this idea... that plays on my concious (a tiny bit), what I would truly like to see is something like ebuild overlay polymorphism (or whatever its called) so that people that dont like the decision can simply overwrite the check_xfree method, to do squat.
> 
> Yes I know check_xfree doesnt exist in your tree right now, however im changing the ebuild to have it right now.
> 
> EDIT : xfree will now only result in an error being spat out (not dieing), wait for the rsync to get through naturally.

 

Tks man. I'm currently using the new drivers with xfree with no problems. The only change I had to do was edit

```
/etc/udev/permissions.d/0-udev.permissions
```

and change the permissions from 660 to 666 to the DRI devices

```
nvidia*:root:video:0666
```

Works great!!!    :Very Happy: 

----------

